# NZXT H440



## fps miser (Apr 19, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
NZXT H440
Corsair H110 (2x 140mm fan) cooling
i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz
4x4 16gb Corsair Vengeance RAM
ASUS GTX 770
Gigabyte Z77-UP4TH
120GB OCZ Agility 3
1TB HDD
OCZ ZX-850w (PSU)
3x 120mm fans front
2x 140mm fans top
1x 140mm fan rear

*Mods:*
NZXT LED lighting kit, 
Bitfenix Alchemy Cables, 
3M Di-Noc 'Carbon Fiber' for motherboard I/O

First gaming rig build, very open to comments/critique/suggestions. I haven't seen many people do this, but I decided to cover up the motherboard I/O with 3M's 'carbon fiber' film, and overall I think it looks pretty good. I plan on getting a second 770 sometime in the future and better SSD's to replace the aging Agility 3, and to fill in the spot next to it. 

Other thoughts about the case: Worked with a few other cases and never thought much of it, but this case is incredible and solidly built. It can be difficult to maneuver the LED's with such a huge side panel, but well worth it.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 22, 2014)

I gave you a six because its your first gaming computer build. While there are not many mods to speak of, I appreciate you took the time to color match your components and get cable extensions. Plus I enjoyed the fact that you used the film to cover the ugly I/O Metal. 

Suggestion you should have used more of the film to cover your SSD. The green kind of sticks out against the white.

Other than that....Keep up the great work.


----------

